# Myrtle Beach Surf Fishing



## Midwestern (Jul 5, 2011)

Am going to be in Myrtle Beach the weekend of 7/9/11. Am an experienced surf fisher but never in MB,SC. So here are my questions, I'll provide a report when I'm done. Thanks in advance. I'm not going to pier fish.

What's runnin?
Bait?
Timing?
Location?


Thanks. I'll check the tide charts but am really looking for those answers. I might go to Pawleys too. Have some business to attend to there.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What's runnin? Whiting, pompano, small blues, maybe Spanish, flounder, sheepshead, red and black drum, lots of small croaker and pinfish, ect.
Bait? Depends on what you're targeting.
Timing? Early morning for the best fishing and to avoid the crowds. 
Location? Depends on what you're targeting and how much you're willing to walk.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I wouldn't have high expectations of catching alot of fish....can't beat the weather though..


----------

